# What is a quick and easy program to read .dst files?



## kriscad

What is a quick and easy program to read .dst files?


----------



## Rags

Wilcom TrueSizer is a free download, plus it allows you to scale designs and has a few other nice features.

Wilcom TrueSizer


----------



## kriscad

Rags- Thanks so much for the link


----------



## SICK

Official Web Site of Embird Software Authors It's cheap and will read and convert all embroidery formats and do tons of other things.


----------

